# La Strada Trento Opinions?



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

A cheaper motorhome I notice and on a Ford engine avoiding the Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen issues. Any experiance anybody?


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Has anybody owned or currently own one?


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

*la strada trento*

Hi roaming sue

Ive owned a Trento from new (october 2007) and have been very pleased with it. The best part is the pulldown doublebed,and the fact it is based on a Ford transit-which has been trouble free and over 32mpg.
Is there anything specific youd like to know?


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

The version I saw did not have the pull down bed it was more conventionally laid out with shower and kitchen at the end and the seating area in the middle. The hinge of one of the seats was broken because it was at a show and lots of people I suppose had been tugging. I did wonder about the build quality. I wonder how you are finding it is wearing?

Have you had any problems with it?

Does it have hot water as well as blown heating?


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

The version you describe sounds like the La Strada Pronto, which as you say dosnt have the pull down bed. The Trento in my view is much better.

Yes it does have hot water(gas) and blown air heating. It is well put together and wearing well I have however put covers over the front seats to protect them.

What must be the best selling factor is the well equipped Transit it is built on. With aircon,passenger seat belts,airbags etc.

Have you looked at the La strada catalogue? just follow the link below:
www.lastrada-mobile.de


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

I do like the idea that the motorhome is built on a Ford and not Fiat/Peugeot etc. 

I have seen one with a pull down bed and quite liked it but wondered about

The longeivity of the pull down bed mechanism... one of the things to go wrong sort of thing.

What it would be like practically in the middle of the night? Reading at night etc. What it would be like to get out of in the middle of the night.

Loss of the rear exit if you want to use the van to move junk.


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

The bed is very comfortable as it is on springs. the reading lights are at a convenient height for reading in bed.We find it easy to get out /and in bed.
However you can buy a bunk ladder which hooks over the end if you prefer.As regards longevity only time will tell...

If you need to move stuff the sliding doors allow easy access Im often doing DIY and have carried doors and lengths of timber with no bother.

You`ll find it difficult if not impossible to find a van that does everything you want. As the wise folks on here will tell you its always a compromise.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

I can see it is always a compromise.... Do the seats below though also convert to a living space?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

they appear to hold there value well look here


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes the seats are set up in an `L` shape , and the drivers/passenger seats swivel and this makes a comfy `lounge` or dining area. The bench part of the `L` shape can be quickly folded back to give more room if you are carrying two passengers , and seat belts are provided.
These seats (using the lowered table) quickly and easily convert to a double bed, or large single bed as required.
We often carry four people and our bow wow,successfully. When required we use a pop up tent to accommodate one person and the lower seats the other


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

I was offered a La Strada new for £25,000 including a bike rack and was tempted by as I am changing my job in transition it seemed a risk too far at the moment. I had been considering an harmony or symbol but this was so tempting.. and I am not very keen on Fiat.

I really liked the way they had laid out the drawers, much better storage than the Symbol. However did think the upholstry was less robust.


----------



## clinkers (Feb 14, 2010)

as a compromise I am considering a 2008 la strada trento, but need to know if the rear doors are openable as I would prefer to be able to alter the layout around these enabling rear door access. Our motorhome has to be our only vehicle, sub 6m and have four seat belts. Thankyou


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Clinkers ,

Sorry For the delay in replying but I have been offline.The rear doors both open , which reveals access to gas cylinders, emptying cassette toilet and storage cupboards. However the fridge is placed so that access is restricted to the interior only through a storage cupboard which would allow loading things like long timber etc. 

W`eve never found this a problem as the large sliding side door allows good access for large items (such as exterior doors and other DIY stuff).

The Trento is a quality vehicle based on a Ford Transit- any questions I will be pleased to help if I can.

Clubby


----------



## clinkers (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Clubby
Thankyou for replying to my query, the trento is close to the top of my list of possibles as it ticks most of the boxes, good to hear that you still rate it as a quality vehicle.

Clinkers


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

roamingsue said:


> I was offered a La Strada new for £25,000 including a bike rack and was tempted by as I am changing my job in transition it seemed a risk too far at the moment. I had been considering an harmony or symbol but this was so tempting.. and I am not very keen on Fiat.
> 
> I really liked the way they had laid out the drawers, much better storage than the Symbol. However did think the upholstry was less robust.


Hi roamingsue, I think we have sen that very van that you were offered, the seat base ( behind the passenger cab seat) had a broken hinge, when we first saw the van it was in excess of 30k, then 27k then 25k then the last time we saw it the price had gone back up to £27k presumably due to the dealers small amount of used stock.

I agree with you about the storage in the van, it is very good and the van appears to be well put together, but we thought the ambience was a little cold not cosy.

Regards,
Pepandspice.


----------

